# West Loch Tarbet trip + pics



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

With not being able to enter the photo comp it's been a while since I posted any pics here so after a short break at the beginning of the week I thought I'd post these for your interest. West Loch Tarbet is in Argyll Scotland for those not familiar with the area.

The Island of Jura














The ferry to Islay which lies just to the east of Jura returning home and just visible 














A seal and her cub bask in the last rays of sun falling over the "Paps of Jura" 














Earlier in the evening waiting on the sunset. lol







Back in Glasgow taken from the Kingston Bridge.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Great pictures Dougie, you certainly capture the mood of the Scottish weather in them


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn they're some fantastic images, and the locations look beautiful.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

very nice mate, seeing the paps of jura again reminds me of a trip i once took to campbeltown :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

mick1985 said:


> very nice mate, seeing the paps of jura again reminds me of a trip i once took to campbeltown :thumb:


We took a wee run down there to see if wee could find the street which my grandfather was born in. Interesting to go there and wonder what it was like back then.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent pictures Dougie!

How did you manage to take the one from the Kingston Bridge?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Excellent pictures Dougie!
> 
> How did you manage to take the one from the Kingston Bridge?


I was a passenger in a 4x4 which gave me just enough height to see over the barrier. Having tried it once before and been unsuccessful I had a better idea of the settings needed this time around so was prepared for it.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Amazing pics mate, The last one is the best


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great set Dougie.:thumb:

You can get an idea of how fresh the air is up there with the lichen on the rocks. 

Thanks for sharing.:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Lovely photos. Lovely area too, and you've captured it perfectly. I think I'll need to practice a lot more.


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Love the pictures, the Kingston Bridge picture is awesome :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely shots Dougie hard to choose a fav' like them all !

Baz


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Missed this set before, nice shots fella - so want to get back upto Scotland for the autumn!!

drew


----------

